# What paint to use?



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

honestly the best advice anyone could give you is just fish it how it is. Think of all the time you will lose painting when you could be fishing. Aint nothing wrong with camo.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Camo kewl! Love it and leave it. If our advise don't convince you I'll have to ask is the camo on it now the original Gheenoe camo gel coat. or is it spray bombed with cheap-oleum? PS, camo catches more fish.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

post a pick lets see the camo


----------



## taj (Oct 1, 2007)

i think its original. It looks like a pretty descent paint job. But the hull is a 1991 and the previous owner patched it a few times. It needs a fresh coat. My plan was to sand it and strip off the wax from the gel coat. I will post a pic in a few days. thanks


----------



## taj (Oct 1, 2007)

here it is


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Are those two smudgy looking spots the patches? What happened, Coast Guard shoot him out of the water?  ;D 
Doesn't look too bad of a fix, too much work for me though. How good of a finish do you want and how much painting skills do you and your friend have?


----------



## taj (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, if i am going to put forth the effort to paint it i would like it to look pretty good. As close to new as possible. I am not sure what caused the patches. It look mostly superficial. As far a painting skills, i dont know, nothing on a professional level.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I will let the pro's give advice as to what paint to use but the key is in the preperation. the better teh prep, the better the job. You will (Should) spend 90% of your time prepping the boat for paint. Lots of sanding, lots and lots of sanding.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

slap some jb weld on it and some duct tape and just be a proud gheenoe owner

just think about how many saturdays and weekends you will spend prepping that boat if you want some motivation look at the overhauls other guys did with ask them how much time they spent doing it.

the last time i asked the fish said they didnt care what color the boat was just as long as you released them except for the sparkly bass boats fish like those


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i agree with the others, if it ain't takin' on water, well too fast anyway, just fish it. To do a paint job you'd be proud of will take a lot work and or money depending on your experience and what kind of finish you use, spray or roll-on, etc. And as costefishnt said, prep is everything, it really is too. It will take less than 30mins to spray Awlgrip, Imeron or facsimile and probably at least 10 times that time to prep the hull, or more depending on how bad it is or how meticulous you want the new finish to be. Then when you're done, scraping it up on the trailer loading and un-loading , beaching it for a shore lunch or just not watching where you're going here and there and you are going to scratch it up plenty. Go fishin. - eric


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I should have said too... If you want to restore the boat, then thats a different story. I don't think anyone here is trying to tell you what to do, me included. Putting a nice finish on it is part of that process, albeit a time consuming and potentially costly one, but doing a respectable finish is more in line with a restoration. Just painting it to look a little better on the outside is probably not worth it unless you want to learn more about marine coatings, have spare time and money and haven't polluted your lungs enough with deadly toxin's yet.  - eric


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

You are lucky in a way, and kind of unlucky also. If that is the original gelcoat finish you don't have much prep to do except the few spots that need repair. Unlucky in that if you are going to refinish it you should do it right since it is the first coat on the original finish and that can be expensive. You should repair the gelcoat with a gel coat repair kit then refinish the hull with a good quality epoxy paint such as Awlgrip. You have the perfect boat for what you want to do for it in that you don't have multiple layers of paint to remove. I was lucky that my boat had several layers of paint and would be a mess of a project. I took some members advice to fish it now and refinish it later and that is what I'm doing, and will continue to do . I doubt the day that I refinish it will ever come and I don't care because I'm on the water and that is all that matters to me. I did spray bomb some camo on it though so it would have an excuse for not having a shiny finish. Plus I find less people mess with someone in a camo bote.

My final advice to you, unless you like the project aspect of it, is to repair the spots that need it properly and fish it.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

This is my 13' hysider with custom paint. Notice the new scratches along the bow waterline. I'm real glad I didn't spend a lot of time and money on the finish.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

i like the color scheme un-shore very nice


----------



## taj (Oct 1, 2007)

the looks great un-shore. 

Actually, there are two reasons that i want to do this. first and most obvious is pride of ownership. the same reason i pressure wash my house and weed the flower beds. The second is i would enjoy restoring this boat. I like projects and i am maticulous in my research, which is why i started here. thanks for the input. keep it coming. 

un-shore, what model is that? I notice you dont have the flat spot in front like my classic.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> un-shore, what model is that?  I notice you dont have the flat spot in front like my classic.


13' Highsider, wet and tippy.


----------



## taj (Oct 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

If you want a good shine and hard finish I reccomend Imron. Also go on the Bateau.com website and they have an System 3 Polylinear paint that is water abse. Good stuff.Easy to use and clean up. Check it out.


----------



## pbr_streetgang (Feb 2, 2008)

This is IF you want to keep it camo......
Parker Paint (duck boat). Go to cabelas.com. The spray can package works wonders but if you are motivated use the quart or gallon paint. it's priced right for your gheenoe and don't bother with the high end stuff either. parkers oil based enamel worked like a champ on my boat. or Google.. Lock, Stock and Barrel his FME (flat marine enamel) paint is outstanding as well. He has a better paint selection than Parkers.


----------



## taj (Oct 1, 2007)

i will check out both. thanks


----------

